# Looking to purchase a 650ci



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello to all,

I am looking to purchase a new 650ci. Now do u guys think that i should buy one rite now (New)? Slightly used one? Or wait a month and purchase it new? Or finally wait a month and purchase one slightly used?

Thanks
-Pwned


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

pwned said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I am looking to purchase a new 650ci. Now do u guys think that i should buy one rite now (New)? Slightly used one? Or wait a month and purchase it new? Or finally wait a month and purchase one slightly used?
> 
> ...


If you wouldn't mind a slightly used 645 (2005 with 2K miles), this sure looks like a deal. http://www.craigslist.org/sfc/car/103426439.html

_(No, I don't know the seller or anything else about it. I randomly ran across the add doing a google search on something else and thought it was a great price so I sent the link to a friend who's been talking about wanting a 6 series.)_


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

1Dreamer said:


> If you wouldn't mind a slightly used 645 (2005 with 2K miles), this sure looks like a deal. http://www.craigslist.org/sfc/car/103426439.html
> 
> _(No, I don't know the seller or anything else about it. I randomly ran across the add doing a google search on something else and thought it was a great price so I sent the link to a friend who's been talking about wanting a 6 series.)_


Man, how lame is that ad, for me anyways? 2k miles and the car already has depreciated by over 20k. I have about 12k miles on my 645. So the value of my car must be something like 40k. With these figures, I'd buy a $600 car from the junkyard. There must be a decent BMW from 1985. Oh man... ban this post please.


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Thank you 1dreamer. I went ahead and emailed the seller. The only thing that i didn't like about the 645ci is the engine. I'd rather have the 4.8. But if this deal is true i will just go for this.

thanks again,
-pwned


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

pwned said:


> Thank you 1dreamer. I went ahead and emailed the seller. The only thing that i didn't like about the 645ci is the engine. I'd rather have the 4.8. But if this deal is true i will just go for this.
> 
> thanks again,
> -pwned


It does seem a little too good to be true and odd that it's on Craigslist, but stranger things have happened. I almost emailed them myself to find out if it was for real. If it is, you owe me a ride through some twisties.


----------



## MarkCarson (Aug 13, 2005)

*Is this for real?*

650's are just about to get to the U.S. (they started production week 39 - end of Sept) so there are no doubt no "used" 650's anywhere. And why do you think that you will find a used 650 in "a month"? Buyers remorse? Mostly you find a lot of any given model 24 - 36 months after initial sales when they start coming off lease.

Now if you're talking about a used 645 (2004 ot 2005), yes you might find some of those.

I took European Delivery in July of my 2005 645Ci and I just took U.S. re-delivery of the car 3 weeks ago. While I do like the car a lot, I wish it was a 650 not a 645. Why you ask? More power, MP-3 support, soft-close doors will be an option Spring '06, comfort access (enchanced keyless entry). Small but worthwhile improvements. The push button start/stop (like my 745i has is an '06 feature on the 5 and 6 series cars) is a toss up. Its nice to pocket but the remote's range is terrible. 5 to 20 feet depending on which end of the car you're facing. In contrast the conventional "spiked" keys I've had on my 2000 528i and on my 2005 645Ci will unlock the car from well over 100 feet away.

So my advice is to get a new 650 optioned up the way you want. And if soft-close doors are on your list, wait until Spring to take delivery.

If you are still in the market for a used 645 in the Spring, let me know and I'll sell you my 645Ci so I can get a 650Ci. Seriously, I'd do that if I can get a decent price for my less than year old 645.


----------



## MarkCarson (Aug 13, 2005)

*645Ci on craigslist*

A quick check with Kelly Blue Book (kbb.com) shows that the craigslist 645Ci would have a trade-in value (the lowest of the figures KBB provides) in my zip code of about $64,000.

If this is really a dealer selling the car, then more likely the "retail" price would be in effect: over $70K.

I wonder if the listing is really the seller or if the seller is NOT a BMW dealership. Then again maybe that's the right price 'cause they got the drabbest interior possible :tsk:


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

Most likely salvage vehicle. Buyer beware :behead:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

SmoothCruise said:


> Man, how lame is that ad, for me anyways? 2k miles and the car already has depreciated by over 20k. I have about 12k miles on my 645. So the value of my car must be something like 40k. With these figures, I'd buy a $600 car from the junkyard. There must be a decent BMW from 1985. Oh man... ban this post please.


Allow me to apply some salt.

You could have bout a mint E30 M3 for what your car depreciated. 

I dont blame you though. You have a beautiful car.


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Guess What........................




The guy is in Indonesia. Wow i am just amazed. Nope i aint goin for that. :dunno:


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

pwned said:


> Guess What........................
> 
> The guy is in Indonesia. Wow i am just amazed. Nope i aint goin for that. :dunno:


What?! He had it listed in the San Francisco area.  What a joke. Oh well. Have you decided what you're getting yet?


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry im not gonna purchase it. Plus how can one be for sale used rite now. Just sounds weird.. :dunno:


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

pwned said:


> Sorry im not gonna purchase it. Plus how can one be for sale used rite now. Just sounds weird.. :dunno:


I completely agree. Thought it might be worth an email to find out if it was for real and it appears it wasn't. I read an article once about a woman who got her husbands beloved car in a divorce settlement and sold it for $50 just to spite him, but she had difficulty selling it because no one thought the deal was for real. :rofl: I was just asking if you'd decided to wait a month and get a new 650.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

pwned said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I am looking to purchase a new 650ci. Now do u guys think that i should buy one rite now (New)? Slightly used one? Or wait a month and purchase it new? Or finally wait a month and purchase one slightly used?
> 
> ...


Buy it new and take European Delivery. No brainer. If you can't find a dealer to do it over there, I'll gladly volunteer.


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Ya im gonna purchase a new one hopefully. But thanks for all ur help.


----------

